# type of camshaft



## The intimidator (Sep 24, 2008)

Does anyone know a good streetable camshaft for an ls2. And I only have a diablo programmer. I live in hawaii on the island kauai and we have no dyno shop. I need the cam to be made for daily driving with some stomping power. If the programmer cant work will my car run with some reliability.:confused


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Any cam you get, you will need a real tune. I don't think a programmer can do enough for you. As far as a good DD came. LCP has a cam that comes with the install kit. It has the LS6 vales and is very streetable. I'm looking into it actually.

Lingenfelter Performance Engineering: Lingenfelter GT2-3 Camshaft & Spring Kit 350-383-427 LS1, LS2, LS6 207/220 .571/.578 118.5 CL


----------

